# Chicago Ninjutsu dojo



## ninjafrandsen (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello,
  Just Moved to the chicago area and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good ninjutsu or a mixed martial arts dojo.  I checked out a bujikan dojo near southport and wasn't very impressed.  Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Ninjafrandsen


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 17, 2004)

Google it


----------



## Enson (Sep 17, 2004)

ninjafrandsen said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I checked out a bujikan dojo near southport and wasn't very impressed.
> Thanks
> Ninjafrandsen


better get ready to block!:jediduel:

i think technopunk is in chicago. he might be able to guide you in that area. if bujin is not your thing i believe there is toshindo which is s.k. hayes' style of ninjutsu. maybe gmunoz can give you some pointers.
peace


----------



## Dale Seago (Sep 17, 2004)

ninjafrandsen said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I checked out a bujikan dojo near southport and wasn't very impressed.



That raises an important question: What would impress you -- in other words, what qualities/characteristics/training approach are you looking for in a martial art?


----------



## ninjafrandsen (Sep 17, 2004)

I Tried googleing dojos but only 1 had an address with meeting times..
As for bujinkan, I have nothing against the art, I have not seen near enough of it to accuratly form an opinion of it, the reason i was unimpressed was i found the instructor disrespectful, couldn't articulate answers to my questions, was overwieght and smelled like a carton of cigarettes.  Thats why i was un impressed with the dojo.

NinjaFrandsen


----------



## Enson (Sep 17, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> That raises an important question: What would impress you -- in other words, what qualities/characteristics/training approach are you looking for in a martial art?


that is an excellent question! what is your concept of ninjutsu? also you should not judge a school by one class. maybe the lesson there were teaching wasn't to your liking that day.
peace


----------



## stephen (Sep 17, 2004)

ninjafrandsen said:
			
		

> I Tried googleing dojos but only 1 had an address with meeting times..
> As for bujinkan, I have nothing against the art, I have not seen near enough of it to accuratly form an opinion of it, the reason i was unimpressed was i found the instructor disrespectful, couldn't articulate answers to my questions, was overwieght and smelled like a carton of cigarettes.  Thats why i was un impressed with the dojo.
> 
> NinjaFrandsen




I train at www.budotech.com/jvm

You won't find an address or meeting times there as well. You can e-mail James Morganelli for more information if you are interested. There is a link on the webpage. 

Steve Kovalcik


----------



## Dale Seago (Sep 17, 2004)

ninjafrandsen said:
			
		

> . . .the reason i was unimpressed was i found the instructor disrespectful, couldn't articulate answers to my questions, was overwieght and smelled like a carton of cigarettes.  Thats why i was un impressed with the dojo.



Well, I have to admit that would pretty much do it for me as well.    

RE: Stephen's post, I heartily recommend James Morganelli to anyone looking for training.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> RE: Stephen's post, I heartily recommend James Morganelli to anyone looking for training.



Dale, 

It's my understanding that James closed his dojo in Elgin and moved to the city... is he still teaching there do you know?  

ninjafrandsen, 

I dont know how far out you are looking to go, but if you can, you might check out Gabe Logan of Bujinkan of Northern Illinois, Gabe is a great guy and his Taijutsu is solid (In my opinion... ) Otherwise you are getting pretty far away from the city. 

If you are interested in Toshindo, there is a Toshindo school in the Naperville/Aurora area...


----------



## stephen (Sep 18, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Dale,
> 
> It's my understanding that James closed his dojo in Elgin and moved to the city... is he still teaching there do you know?




James is teaching in both Elgin and Chicago.

/s


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 19, 2004)

Check out http://www.winjutsu.com for dojo links.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2004)

stephen said:
			
		

> James is teaching in both Elgin and Chicago.
> 
> /s



Ah, cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## mrmascari (May 31, 2009)

Please check out the *Fujin Dojo at 4547 N. Western Avenue.*  We are located one block south of the Western stop on the CTA Brown Line.  

It is a Genbukan Ninpo school.  

We have classes on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday in both Ninpo and Samurai Jujutsu as well as weapons.  Check out the website www.fujindojo.com or give me a call at (773) 988-8045 for more information.  

--Michael Mascari Sensei


----------



## MMcGuirk (Jun 1, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Dale,
> 
> It's my understanding that James closed his dojo in Elgin and moved to the city... is he still teaching there do you know?
> 
> ...


 
Gabe has since moved to Norther Michigan for his job as a University professor but is still active.  

There are plenty of other schools available throughout the Chicago area though. As stated earlier Winjutsu is a good resource but it also doesn't list Anthony Brooks.  Just google his name along with Bujinkan. Plenty of choices though.


----------



## stephen (Jun 1, 2009)

MMcGuirk said:


> Gabe has since moved to Norther Michigan for his job as a University professor but is still active.
> 
> There are plenty of other schools available throughout the Chicago area though. As stated earlier Winjutsu is a good resource but it also doesn't list Anthony Brooks.  Just google his name along with Bujinkan. Plenty of choices though.



Anthony's is the first listed under Illinois....


Wow this is an old thread. So I might as well update James' website address. It's now http://www.sgtidojo.com/ - and his blog is at http://sgtidojo.blogspot.com/ .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2009)

MMcGuirk said:


> Gabe has since moved to Norther Michigan for his job as a University professor but is still active.
> 
> There are plenty of other schools available throughout the Chicago area though. As stated earlier Winjutsu is a good resource but it also doesn't list Anthony Brooks.  Just google his name along with Bujinkan. Plenty of choices though.



Since Gabe's name was brought up I thought I would post a link to his Northern Michigan Budo Taijutsu club: http://www.shidoshi.com/buyu/bupm/


----------

